# Easter 2012...



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought I'd set up a thread about Easter, coming up this weekend.

Basically, I am asking,* what does Easter mean for you?* (I'd strongly prefer if people just naturally answer or in some way talk to the question, thanks).

For me, it's a time of reflection. It's one of the few times in the calendar year I attend a church service. The music in these services is often great, but there are other things too.

For many Australians, it means time out (a long weekend) & maybe the old stereotype of throwing a few snags on the barbie (sausages on a barbeque!) or just eating Easter eggs or hot cross buns. & for the musically inclined, there is never a shortage of music festivals - esp. jazz and rock - that happen on these long weekends.

The mascot of Easter I think is not only the Easter Bunny and newly hatched chicks, but also the humble *donkey*. It's stoicism and hardiness, and attitude to get the job done no matter what, its loyalty, these are things I value and reflect on in these troubled times.

Below, some images of the donkey in history. First, Caravaggio's very earthy *nativity scene*, our friend clearly dominating the background.

Then, Russian-Jewish painter Chagall's scene of *a mother on a donkey *- which can allude to the flight of the Holy family into Egypt, or the flight of his own Jewish people, fleeing the pogroms in Russia.

Then, the donkey's stoic and stubborn qualities, in terms of Cervante's _Don Quixote_, in an image by Daumier. Is _*Sancho Panza *_trying to make the animal move? I wouldn't be surprised at that!

Finally, Simpson and his donkey, an Anzac legend. They rescued wounded soldiers during World War I. Simpson was eventually killed in crossfire. Him and his donkey are warmly remembered here & an example of putting other's lives before your own.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It means absolutely nothing to me. I don't mean that snidely or crudely, it's just a holiday that passes me by without me noticing it one bit, like Yom Kippur or Ramadan. When I was younger, I always got plenty of chocolate eggs, though there was never any other association - neither religious nor personally reflective. Just gluttony.

Now, it's no different to me than any other time of year, except that it's my birthday soon.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Easter is my favorite holiday period after Xmas and New Year's. I like Easter Bunny. I like the promise of better weather. I even like how some artists treat pastels.

I saw a wild baby bunny today. That's a good omen. Happy Easter everyone!

View attachment 4217


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

The only reason I like Holidays is because food goes on sale. My family is partially Polish so we have a kielbasa breakfast with assorted variations. For dinner we have a ham. Also, Peeps. This is what Easter means to me. Sometimes I catch that terribly inaccurate 10 Commandments movie and I also boil a lot of eggs, which I've decorated since I was young and is a fun activity to do with the nieces these days. Oh yeah, and I enjoy pastel colors.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

For me its a time to take an 'approved' holiday. I do enjoy the whole regeneration mythologies associated and the parallels i see in nature.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll be 'working' on Easter ... as a long time church organist, Easter is one of those major festival times when I get to "pull out all the stops" as we do numerous musical presentations using a multitude of different instruments along with choirs and the organ.

We just performed the Dubois _Seven Last Words_ last weekend - _that_ was quite the workout for me, as the solo organist/accompanist, but I enjoyed playing it as much as our parishioners enjoyed hearing it.

Kh


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Like Sid, this is a time of reflection for me. Even if someone doesn't accept the passion story as the church does, one man coming and making a difference in individual lives by loving them and sacrificing himself for them is not only beautiful but challenging. 

It also means a three-day weekend where I can get together with friends from around the country and worship with them. I'm going to be in Sikeston, Missouri, this Friday and Saturday, with people from around that region, then back home for Sunday. 

When I was a kid, I wasn't a big fan of Easter egg hunts - I didn't care much for hard-boiled eggs - but after having children, then grandchildren, it's a lot of fun now. And it's another opportunity to make memories with them. 

And lastly, it's another reason to listen to Bach's passion music. I never get tired of that.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Bach's Passions, then off for Parsifal!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Four days off in a row. And as every year, putting the St Matthew Passion in the CD player (the St John as well, if I can manage).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Polednice said:


> It means absolutely nothing to me. I don't mean that snidely or crudely, it's just a holiday that passes me by without me noticing it one bit, like Yom Kippur or Ramadan. When I was younger, I always got plenty of chocolate eggs, though there was never any other association - neither religious nor personally reflective. Just gluttony.
> 
> Now, it's no different to me than any other time of year, except that it's my birthday soon.


Filthy little atheist!  I might enjoy the holidays more if the TV was turned off, and I could enjoy some interesting conversation. But it's not my family's style, so I'll be glad when it's over. I'll enjoy Monday because I'm off from work and the house will be quiet.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Sorry, Sid, but this is me answering 100% naturally:










I rush to the stores the next day to get the half off deals!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Krummhorn said:


> I'll be 'working' on Easter ... as a long time church organist, Easter is one of those major festival times when I get to "pull out all the stops" as we do numerous musical presentations using a multitude of different instruments along with choirs and the organ.
> 
> We just performed the Dubois _Seven Last Words_ last weekend - _that_ was quite the workout for me, as the solo organist/accompanist, but I enjoyed playing it as much as our parishioners enjoyed hearing it.
> 
> Kh


ooh, I would love to hear a good organ concert. I heard one once at the Weingarten Basilika in Weingarten, Germany (just above Lake Constance), and it was incredible. Last one I heard was in the Tabernacle in Salt Lake City almost 2 years ago, when my brother got married. They have regular organ recitals in there that last about 1 hour, and I had a nice break between the wedding and the reception. Can't remember what all was played, but there was at least one Bach work.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't really care about Easter bunnies, Easter egg hunts and other attributes that have nothing to do with the real meaning of Easter, that is, resurrection of Jesus Christ. For me Easter is rather a time of quiet reflection, reassessment of my own life and remembrance of all that was worthy and meaningful in my life during the past year. Sometimes I do attend a church service but for the last two years I just read my Bible at home. And of course I put on some appropriate music: last year it was Handel's "Messiah", this year most definitely "Parsifal".


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Nothing, really. Just another one of those holidays that aren't really special or intrusive, they just remind me of my lifespan. "Oh, I have about... [some number under 100] Easters left, hmm."


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

It means absolutely nothing to me either. In fact they should just get rid of it as a holiday. I would rather go to work.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Who needs a certain time of year for quiet reflection anyway? I reflect on my life all the time. Too much. I think it's an illness.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Easter doesn't mean a heck of a lot to me, personally, so I work half a day each on Good Friday and Easter Sunday. Somebody has to, and it gives my colleagues time off to do whatever it is that they need to do on those two days.

I do the same thing on Christmas Day. Don't think for one minute, though, that I'm a selfless, uncomplaining atheist. The guilt trip I lay on them for this service is heavy indeed.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for answering, interesting to read people's thoughts. As my opening post suggested, Easter has different meanings - everything from religion, to a change of diet (musical or otherwise!), and spending time off work. Or no meaning.

Manxfeeder's, Krummhorn's and Seiglindeslicht's posts resonated strongly with me. I see the human side of this, not related to dogma. & practically it means for me reflection on deeper things. Music is part of it, it will be at church, but also alone as suggested - last night, I listened to Gubaidulina's _Seven Words_, telling the story of the crucifixion. I think there are certain universal aspects to this.

& listening to the radio this morning, it was discussed how the date of Easter is determined by things not in relation to the religion, but by astronomy. First, they find the day of Equinox (when there is equal hours of night and day, 12 hours of each, on the same day). Then, they go forward, look for the first full moon after that. Then they look for the weekend closest to it. & that is, apparently, how it's fixed, and how it is different every year. The guy on the radio said this was because the early Christian church was firmly in touch with the ancient science of astronomy. It was the best way of determining the date, and it's stuck. It also ties in with the coming of spring, various pagan fertility cults, which is also related. As for that, the Easter Bunny & chocolate eggs go back to that, which I plan to eat a bit of in coming days (but not too much!). Hot cross buns as well.

Have a good & safe Easter, everyone.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd have to say that kv's post resonated with me the most.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> I'd have to say that kv's post resonated with me the most.


He's only on topic if the snack he posted is 100 per cent _natural_, no artificial colours, flavours or preservatives. I asked people to answer the topic _naturally_! :lol:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

To me it means thinking about all the delicious chocolate people won't buy for me because I'm too old now.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Speaking of chocolate ... :lol:


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm a religious Christian, so I find Easter just filled with deep meaning. 

I have just come in about two hours ago from hearing the St Matthew Passion and have only two minutes ago put other music on. I needed to have some time to let that glorious sound swirl around in my head.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

A religious Christian sounds redundant to me :lol:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

All this St Matthew Passion talk these last few days. I've actually never heard it... and I don't quite plan to this week either. I have my copy of the Easter oratorio ready to go though! Who knows though, I might just cave in.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> A religious Christian sounds redundant to me :lol:


Not at all. A lot of people are 'Christian' because they are not Jewish, Hindu, Muslim or Buddhist, but they have no intention of ever setting foot in church other than for 'hatch, match and dispatch' and they (may) have no knowledge of nor interest in any of the rituals, beliefs and practices of the church.

There are also a lot of people who have a fair or even excellent knowledge about the church universal, its art and its music, its beliefs and practices and who do not identify as Christian but who are thought of as being Christian by default.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I would not label such people as Christians, nor should you in my opinion. One has to profess belief to be a Christian and if one considers those who do not Christian then it is my belief that you are watering down your religion to something meaningless.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I have decided that my personal Easter programme is the Rite of Spring for Friday's barbaric ritual sacrifice, and Liszt's Totentanz for Zombie Jesus's Sunday return.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I think I'll listen to Le Sacre du Printemps as well. I have to prepare my Bach for tomorrow. Happy Easter Polednice ^__^


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

to have a great holiday and church going of course. happy easter.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Sid James said:


> The mascot of Easter I think is not only the Easter Bunny and newly hatched chicks, but also the humble *donkey*. It's stoicism and hardiness, and attitude to get the job done no matter what, its loyalty, these are things I value and reflect on in these troubled times.


I didn´t know that relation between the donkey and Easter. Does it happen in Australia? In the Anglo World? Everywhere but Spain?

However, as you are interested in donkeys, I will introduce you to the most famous Spanish donkey: _Platero _(silversmith), from the poems book _Platero y yo_ (Platero and I) by Nobel Prize winner Juan Ramón Jiménez. An example of music composed on that book:






If somebody is interested, I could add some videos with the music that can be heard in the Spanish streets on Easter, accompanying the processions.


----------



## Camilla (Apr 7, 2010)

Easter for me is about reflecting on what I have in life, and what life actually means to me. I am Christian, so do believe in the Easter message. I try and go to church, and I try and to spend some time thinking about what Jesus did for _me_ and how I can now reflect this gift in my actions towards others. It reminds me that no matter what I am going through right now, everything will be okay.

Easter brings me hope.

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

sah said:


> I didn´t know that relation between the donkey and Easter. Does it happen in Australia? In the Anglo World? Everywhere but Spain?
> 
> ...


It used to happen in Australia. Donkeys were prominent in Easter parades here. But that was long ago. Also, Christ rode to Jerusalem on the back of a donkey. But I did not want to post an image of that in my opening post, given the controversy that religion seems to ignite on this forum. I'm glad that the vibe of this thread has remained positive, though. I tried the emphasise an open attitude on this thread, and not impose my own idea of what Easter means. As we have seen, it has many meanings to different people today, some associated with religion, some not.

Thank you for the video you posted, I am listening to it now.


----------

